# Help With New Spotted Python Please



## Vixxen (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi guys
We got my daughter a baby stripped spotted python last weekend 
We left him alone for a few days as they said and took him out for a play yesterday then tried to feed him last night, 
He is a very very placid loveable thing and crawls all over my daughter and loves to rub against my pandora bracelet ... is that normal?
Main question is we tried to feed him last night and he would not have a bar of it, My daughter defrosted the mouse, heated it in warm water, patted it dry as we were told to do and nothing , he just stuck his nose up! We left mouse in there all night , made room dark as I read somewhere on here they like eating in dark, put mouse at entrance of his house but nothing?
Tried with the tongs a few times and then she tried by hand still nothing
I got the mouse today and tried to put it on his head and he striked a few times but nothing, put mouse on his body but he just slithered away and back into his house.
How do I feed him? 
Also my daughter and the snake play for hours is this too much? 
Maybe try leaving him alone for a couple days then try mouse again?
Could he be shedding?? No cloudy eyes or anything though.

Thank you for your help xx


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 8, 2016)

Vixxen said:


> Hi guys
> We got my daughter a baby stripped spotted python last weekend
> We left him alone for a few days as they said and took him out for a play yesterday then tried to feed him last night,
> He is a very very placid loveable thing and crawls all over my daughter and loves to rub against my pandora bracelet ... is that normal?
> ...



Hi!! Congrats on the new little one! 

So with new snakes they need time to settle in 
Once they've had a few days to a week try and get them to feed before handling them 
Don't handle the little one for a few days then offer food again 
Also what temp are you keeping it at? Sometimes if there not warm enough they won't eat either  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 8, 2016)

Welcome to APS!
First thought is that it hasn't settled in yet. I wouldn't be too concerned. Are you using tongs to feed? The smell of you or your daughter might be putting it off eating.
What is the temp at the warm end?

Snap Kittycat, lol.


----------



## Vixxen (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi Guys 
His cage is between 26-32 then I bring him downstairs to the cooler lounge as it's stifling upstairs and aircon died
What's the hottest he can be?? 
Yes she tried tongs a few times first then other daughter read ppl take mousies tail off so she tried that too lol eewww
Oh so if I tell her no touching for a few days and maybe try Sunday? Morning or night? 
She plays with him for hours !! We got him as a kind of therapy pet as she's always wanted one and loves him to death... he's grown on me too lol
So try no play? The mousy 
What age do they shed? I don't even know what age he is was just told between 3-6mths 

Thank you guys xx


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 8, 2016)

They need to be kept between 32-34 24/7 when there small 

I find feeding at night works better than during the day as that's when there most active 

I would suggest no handling until it's consistently feeding so 2-3 weeks in a row 
They shed about a week or so after hatching then every few months depending on prey size/ how often there feeding eg the more/bigger prey they eat the quicker they grow and shed  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 8, 2016)

Also what size enclosure do you have him in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 8, 2016)

Needs to be 32 under his heat, and 20-22 at the other end. Any hotter and he will hide away all the time. Any colder and he won't eat. As Kittycat17 said, no handling for a few days, and then try food again.


----------



## Vixxen (Dec 8, 2016)

kittycat17 said:


> Also what size enclosure do you have him in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



He has one we got from Kellyville pets which was made as a set , sorry hopeless with size but he has his house , a cactus and small corner bowl . Sposed to do them until about 12 mths old 
Oh ok maybe I'm keeping him to cold then?? Thought I'd cook him
Just told my daughter no touching and we'll try feed him Sunday night.
Also how long can mouse stay in there cause I'd like to remove straight away but left it over night .... is that wrong?


----------



## Buggster (Dec 8, 2016)

Even placid snakes that are used for shows and whatnot are NEVER used for 'hours at a time'. 15 mins max usually for the animal, and only a couple times a week- and this is for animals that eat regularly.
I would not ever handle a snake for 'hours', to a new baby it can be extremly stressful and can cause many health issues.

I wouldn't handle him on a regular basis until he is consistently feeding, and even then I'd cap it at a couple minutes each time. 
Get a lock for the cage so your daughter doesn't sneak him out.


----------



## Vixxen (Dec 9, 2016)

Buggster said:


> Even placid snakes that are used for shows and whatnot are NEVER used for 'hours at a time'. 15 mins max usually for the animal, and only a couple times a week- and this is for animals that eat regularly.
> I would not ever handle a snake for 'hours', to a new baby it can be extremly stressful and can cause many health issues.
> 
> I wouldn't handle him on a regular basis until he is consistently feeding, and even then I'd cap it at a couple minutes each time.
> Get a lock for the cage so your daughter doesn't sneak him out.



Oh thank you I never knew that.
I thought the more play the better they became dah!!
I'll tell her. 
Xxxx


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 9, 2016)

10 to 15 minutes handling time is probably fine for a younger snake, once it is feeding. As it gets older, longer handling is ok. You need to be able to read the snake. If it seems edgy and restless, put it back. There are times when it won't want to be handled, especially before and straight after a shed.


----------



## icuucme2 (Dec 9, 2016)

i can go 2 to 3 weeks with touching the python i just feed him twice a week he is a good eater and spot clean his enclosure he comes out at night and hides in his house all day a very boring pet but I love it lol


----------



## Vixxen (Dec 9, 2016)

icuucme2 said:


> i can go 2 to 3 weeks with touching the python i just feed him twice a week he is a good eater and spot clean his enclosure he comes out at night and hides in his house all day a very boring pet but I love it lol


They are so cute aren't they, and I was dead set against not getting my daughter one but glad I did he's gorgeous. 
Now just to learn how to raise him properly I don't want to kill it


----------



## icuucme2 (Dec 9, 2016)

just keep reading and learning is all u need to do as that's what I do ask questions no matter how trivia u may think it is as the ppl here all are great bunch I know I have asked a lot of questions lol. just don't forget your grammar as we have a grammar freak here lol.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 9, 2016)

Just be careful not to kill it with kindness either, lol. Overfeeding can shorten a snake's lifespan. At the suggested age of your snake, fortnightly to three weeks is sufficient to keep it healthy. Over the cooler months you might find it goes off its food; spotteds are notorious for that. Don't panic, just offer the food less often. If you don't leave the food in the tank overnight (which is fine to do BTW) you can refreeze it, once at least.


----------



## icuucme2 (Dec 9, 2016)

sorry mine eats twice a week but he is 2 years old I should of mentioned that, and he was 1.5 meters when I got him but he has grown a lot since than lol


----------



## GBWhite (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi Vixxen,

What must be realised is that snakes are not companion animals like dogs and cats. They do not bond with their keepers. They tolerate handling but do not actually like it. As alluded excessive overhandling (especially of young snakes) can lead to serious health issues in a short time.

They will not feed unless their body temperate has reached an optimum state and/or if they are continually disturbed.

I can fully understand your daughter's desire to want to play with the little critter but she needs to understand that handling it regularly and for long periods of time is a definite no, no and will do the snake more harm than good.

Can I suggest that you access care sheets via the net or better still purchase one of the books that are available on the subject of keeping species of Australian Pythons.

Cheers,

George.


----------



## Vixxen (Dec 9, 2016)

icuucme2 said:


> just keep reading and learning is all u need to do as that's what I do ask questions no matter how trivia u may think it is as the ppl here all are great bunch I know I have asked a lot of questions lol. just don't forget your grammar as we have a grammar freak here lol.


Haaaa I did see that on some post lol


----------



## Ian69 (Dec 9, 2016)

Just an idea from a long time lurker but new member. When defrosting the mouse, place the mouse in a zip lock type sandwich bag and put that in the water. You may be washing most of the scent off the mouse. I have three pythons and they are definitely excited by the smell rather than any heat or movement. My Woma goes crazy as soon as the zip lock bag is opened in the room. The bags are cheap, Woolies has them 50 for about two dollars.


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 9, 2016)

Ian69 said:


> Just an idea from a long time lurker but new member. When defrosting the mouse, place the mouse in a zip lock type sandwich bag and put that in the water. You may be washing most of the scent off the mouse. I have three pythons and they are definitely excited by the smell rather than any heat or movement. My Woma goes crazy as soon as the zip lock bag is opened in the room. The bags are cheap, Woolies has them 50 for about two dollars.



Womas don't have heat pits so that explains why they would be driven more by scent than heat 

My guys go crazy as soon as I put things in the hot water, but I also feed them around the same time each week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vixxen (Dec 9, 2016)

Have another questions guys, How the hell do you regulate the heat mat?
It was only like 24 this morning (but turned off as Sydney is so hot ATM) so I turned it on and went out for an hour and came back and it's 40 omg don't want a cooked snake!!
So turned it off and bought him in his cage downstairs to watch him and cool him down, what do you guys do to have it the same temperature?? 
Or is it a matter of always turning the heating on and off?
I don't want him to get sick or a cold xxxx


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 9, 2016)

A thermostat, surprised they didn't have one in the kit at Kellyville pets honestly... 
there not the cheapest things but you plug the heat mat into the thermostat, then set the temp you want and it will turn the heat mat on and off when it gets to the right temp to keep it regular 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vixxen (Dec 9, 2016)

kittycat17 said:


> A thermostat, surprised they didn't have one in the kit at Kellyville pets honestly...
> there not the cheapest things but you plug the heat mat into the thermostat, then set the temp you want and it will turn the heat mat on and off when it gets to the right temp to keep it regular
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!! 
I will go get one, yeah they should come in the kits as it's a complete starter kit apparently, 
Poor snake no wonder he did want his mouse

Thank you xxx


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 9, 2016)

Vixxen said:


> Thank you!!
> I will go get one, yeah they should come in the kits as it's a complete starter kit apparently,
> Poor snake no wonder he did want his mouse
> 
> Thank you xxx



All good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vixxen (Dec 9, 2016)

kittycat17 said:


> All good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is the one they gave us and this is what they said about it.... can I attach a thermostat to it??

*Reptile One Heat Mat 5w 14x15cm*
Heating is an important component in the health of reptiles and amphibians. These animals will
seek warm areas in order to maintain body temperature which is important in controlling metabolism
and digestion. Reptile One heat mats are designed to create heat zones within the substrate that
help to maintain natural heat gradients.

The range of 240V heat mats have been designed to include a built-in thermal safety cut off,
eliminating the need for the heat mat to be run on a thermostat and ensuring safety from potential
overheating. Available in various sizes.


----------



## Buggster (Dec 9, 2016)

Vixxen said:


> This is the one they gave us and this is what they said about it.... can I attach a thermostat to it??
> 
> *Reptile One Heat Mat 5w 14x15cm*
> Heating is an important component in the health of reptiles and amphibians. These animals will
> ...



I have one with the 'built in thermal safety cut off', and the cut off for mine is at 50C, which is ridiculous as well as dangerous.

I bought a timer from Bunnings ($12) to run my mats on. 
One of my heat mats has a built in thermostat which reads to about 1'C so that one's timer cuts off overnight to simulate a day/night cycle. 
My Woma's in the one that cuts off at 50, and for him the mat is off during the hottest times in the day (12-2). The temps within the hide remain a constant of 30-35 even in this period. His timer is set to turn off earlier in the day (5pm) but will remain above 25 degrees up until midnight.

I wouldn't try starting a day/night cycle with your snake until he is at least a year old and eating well.
That being said, my Woma who is 9 months has been on a day/night cycle since he was 7 months as he eats every week without fail.

My Stimsons was off his food from the beginning of Winter up until 2 months ago when I put in the timers. The cycle really stimulates him to eat and I've only seen benefits to this (actively searching for food, consistent feeding once a week, more active in general).


----------



## Vixxen (Dec 9, 2016)

Buggster said:


> I have one with the 'built in thermal safety cut off', and the cut off for mine is at 50C, which is ridiculous as well as dangerous.
> 
> I bought a timer from Bunnings ($12) to run my mats on.
> One of my heat mats has a built in thermostat which reads to about 1'C so that one's timer cuts off overnight to simulate a day/night cycle.
> ...



I just went back to the pet shop to ask about the mat and yes it's the same cut off about 50!! Stupid really, They said to place his house half on half off ummmm I will try but really it needs to be cut off at about 30 shouldn't it? 
They said snake will move if he is hot but hello what if he is dead lol
Omg can't wait he moves to a bigger apartment


----------



## Ian69 (Dec 9, 2016)

Kellyville pets sell the Reptile One Atmostat for $ 150. Not cheap I know, but you will need a thermostat some time in the future. Ask them to set it up for you and then place the probe on the bottom of the enclosure directly above centre of heat mat, it will then switch on and off as required I have mine set so it turns on at 30 deg and then switches off at 34 deg. Of course there are other brands of thermos out there, this is just the one I use. Works well. When I say on bottom of enclosure I mean on top of whatever substrate you are using.


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 11, 2016)

@Vixxen, The Spotties are a pretty hardy bunch and from now until April I only have a small 5 watt heat pad for my 2 to digest their meals, all other heating is turned off, I have done this for the last 3 years and they are as happy as 2 lil piggies in mud, they eat and shed with no probs and if we have a small cold snap or something they just curl up on the heat pad (which is under the enclosure till the weather warms up) no need to baby them. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Vixxen (Dec 11, 2016)

ronhalling said:


> @Vixxen, The Spotties are a pretty hardy bunch and from now until April I only have a small 5 watt heat pad for my 2 to digest their meals, all other heating is turned off, I have done this for the last 3 years and they are as happy as 2 lil piggies in mud, they eat and shed with no probs and if we have a small cold snap or something they just curl up on the heat pad (which is under the enclosure till the weather warms up) no need to baby them. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling



Thank you  
If you have 2 are they in the same cage and have to be the same sex or does it not matter ?
I'd like to get another one when I've figured out how to look after baby Heck properly, they are so gorgeous but I want to get #1 right first LOL


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 11, 2016)

The golden rule of snake keeping is to keep them separate, except for breeding purposes of course. There will be some who swear that it is fine, and that they have kept snakes together for years, but there is always the chance that one will turn on the other. Better not to take the risk, IMO.


----------



## icuucme2 (Dec 11, 2016)

my heat mat he just lays on under his house, he has moved it half on and half off it seems to works for him he eats well and poops well. I have no lights on as it gets hot here everytime I have held him his body temp is fine he aint cold. when I have the aircon on if the temp drops too far I just cover the side the a/c blows on. Its working for me and him so why fix it if it aint broke lol


----------

